# ITU nursing in AD



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,
I've got 3 interviews tomorrow for 3 different hospitals in AD & Dubai. Does anyone have any experience with phone interviews for nursing?
How soon am I likely to find out if I've been successful or not?
Any info or advice useful,
thanks


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,there. I am not a nurse, I am a doctor but my phone interview went really well and the reply came back 10 days later so don't get too distress.... It takes time!

Cheers!
Rafa


----------



## vicki33 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, 
Thanks for reply. Did you get a job and if so where?
I've been offered a position at SKMC but don't know what they are offering me yet. Other posts are in Al Ain and American hospital, Dubai.
Don't know where I'll end up.
All the best,
Vicki.


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I did!

Corniche hospital in Abu Dhabi ,as it is a very nice hospital for women and children. I am mainly an obstetric anaesthetist
Cheers!
Rafa


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Rafablanco said:


> Yes, I did!
> 
> Corniche hospital in Abu Dhabi ,as it is a very nice hospital for women and children. I am mainly an obstetric anaesthetist
> Cheers!
> Rafa


Hi,
I heard this hospital as others in the region only hire female anesthesiologists? am an anesthesiologist from Los Angeles.


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Well... I am pretty sure I am a man....my interview was based on my CV and that is what matters.
If you think you are good, just apply!
Cheers
Rafa


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

I am inquiring not questioning!!! That has nothing to do with qualifications. Just been told for religious reasons this hospital an some others in the region they preferentially hire females MD,s in OB. Anyway congrats hope you enjoy your new assignment.


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

It's fine... It is British sense of humour I guess...

Thanks, and I hope if you come along we can make groups or so, apart from giving a good quality service!

Rafa


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool. I am wasting interview with Cleveland Clinic AD in few days. Hope it goes well. 
Cheers
G


----------

